# طلب عن لوحات الاستيل عااااااااااااجل



## eng_bido (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني
اتمني من الجميع لو حد يقدر يفيدني في كيفية قراءة لوحات الاستيل ؟
ياريت بسرعة لو ممكن


----------

